# In need of advice on my workout routine



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

Hey guys I recently put together a 4 week routine to target every muscle group (Yes I know abs/forearms aren't included because I just train then whenever I have time). What I really want to know is if i'm doing the right workout/volume for the goals I want to reach which is putting on muscle mass quickly. Should I keep routine for only 4 weeks before changing it around or run it longer? Also when I do switch my routine around do I just scrap the lot and start fresh workouts? Or just switch days and maybe remove and exercise or two and replace it with something completely different? Thanks.

Current Routine:

MONDAY
CHEST:
1. Incline Barbell or Dumbbell Press: 4 sets of 8-12 reps
2. Incilne Dumbell Flye: 4 sets of 8-12 reps
3. Flat Barbell Bench Press: 4 sets of 8-12 reps
4. Machine Press: 3-4 sets of 12-15 reps


TUESDAY
BACK:
1. WIde-grip chins:* 5 sets of 10 reps 
2. Seated cable rows: 4 sets of 8 reps 
3. T-bar rows: 4 sets of 8 reps  
4. Bent over rows: 4 sets of 8 reps 
5. Deadlifts: 4 set of 6-10 reps


WEDNESDAY
ARMS:
*BICEPS
1. Barbell Curl: 5 sets of 6-8 reps
2. Alternating Dumbell Curl: 5 sets of 8-10 reps
3. Dumbbell Preacher Curl: 4 sets of 8-10 reps
4. Concentration Curl: 4 sets of 10-12 reps
*TRICEPS
1. Close-Grip Bench Press: 4 sets of 8-10 reps
2. Weighted Dips (body upright): 3 sets of 6-8 reps
3. Overhead Cable Extension': 3 sets of 10-12 reps
4. Reverse-Grip Cable Pressdown: 3 sets of 12-15 reps



THURSDAY
LEGS:
*QUADS&HAMSTRINGS
1. Squats: 5 sets of 6-10 reps
2. Leg Presses:4 sets of 12 reps
3. Lunges: 2 sets 10 reps each leg
4. Stiff-leg Deadlifts: 3 sets of 10 reps
5. Seated hamstring curls: 3 sets of 10-12 reps
*CALVES
1. Calve Leg Presses: 3 sets of 12-15 reps
2. Standing Calve Raises: 4 sets of 10-15 reps
3. Calve Machine: 4 sets of 10 reps


FRIDAY
SHOULDERS&TRAPS:
*SHOULDERS
1. Seated Arnold Press: 4 sets of 8-10 reps
2. Military Press: 3 sets of 10 reps
3. Front Lateral Dumbbell Raises: 3 sets of 10-12 reps
4. Side Lateral Raise (Cables): 3 sets of 10 12 reps
*TRAPS
1. Upright Rows: 3 sets of 8-12 reps
2. Dumbell Shrugs: 4 sets of 10 reps
3. Smith Machine Behind-the-Back Shrugs: 4 sets of 12-15 reps


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

It's a lot of volume - best keep an eye on your recovery. If you start having sleep issues, could be a sign your CNS is getting fried and you need to incorporate a rest day mid-week (versus taking the weekend off) or possibly remove some sets on isolation exercises after you've hit your compound movements.

Couple of specific observations / questions:

* On your back day, you're deadlifting last. Any reason for this? I personally prefer to hit my compound movements early-on in my training (after a good warm-up) so I'm fresh & then move on to more iso-style exercises.

* Same question as above with your flat BB bench press on chest day coming in 3rd in your progression

* Lots of overlap in your choice of exercises on back day (cable rows, T-bar rows, bentover rows). Perhaps drop one of the rowing movements and incorporate more of an iso technique like reverse flies?

* Lots of overlap in your biceps exercises. I'd drop the DB preacher curl and instead work in something like pinwheel curls or perhaps reverse-grip preachers to hit your forearms.

Cheers, Brother!

- Savage


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply mate. 
First off earlier today I did fix my routine on both the things you mentioned. I must of messed up but now I'm running it alot better:
MONDAY
CHEST:
1. Incline Barbell or Dumbbell Press: 4 sets of 8-12 reps
2. Flat Barbell Bench Press: 4 sets of 8-12 reps
3. Machine Press: 3-4 sets of 12-15 reps
4. Incline Dumbbell Fly: 4 sets of 8-12 reps
TUESDAY
BACK:
1. WIde-grip chins:* 5 sets of 10 reps 
2. Deadlifts: 4 set of 6-10 reps 
3. T-bar rows: 4 sets of 8 reps 
4. Bent over rows: 4 sets of 8 reps 
5. Seated cable rows: 4 sets of 8 reps (What should I replace this with?)

What do you think? 

Also I thought my fore arms would have already got a caining off the exercises I've been doing? I might consider the reverse grip preacher curl though. 

I've always hated reverse flys I don't know why but they're just not for me.. What other exercises could replace it other than reverse flys?

Thanks.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

I like the sequence changes. In place of reverse flies on a bench you might try reverse machine flies. I've used these as a finisher on back day and always get a nice pump. Here's a video explaining the technique.


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

Instead of reverse grip preacher curls would reverse grip cable curls work? 
Also for chest should I maybe have my flat BB bench press first then the incline bb or db press 2nd?


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

Yes I've seen people using the reverse machine flies in gyms but sadly my gym doesn't own one


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Instead of reverse grip preacher curls would reverse grip cable curls work?
> Also for chest should I maybe have my flat BB bench press first then the incline bb or db press 2nd?



Yes on both counts. I had assumed you were using the incline press as a warm-up. If not, I'd start with your flat bench work. 

Reverse grip cable curls will fit the bill nicely, should work your forearms well along with your biceps.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Yes I've seen people using the reverse machine flies in gyms but sadly my gym doesn't own one



It's just a backwards-facing position on the "Pec Dec" machine. None of those in your gym?


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

Okay thanks, should I have the reverse grip cable curls running on the 3rd exercise for Biceps replacing the preacher curls? Or should I maybe move concentration curls to the 3rd exercise and put reverse grip cable curls on the 4th and last exercise for biceps?


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> It's just a backwards-facing position on the "Pec Dec" machine. None of those in your gym?



Sadly no  What about cable flys?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Sadly no  What about cable flys?



Def worth a try.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Okay thanks, should I have the reverse grip cable curls running on the 3rd exercise for Biceps replacing the preacher curls? Or should I maybe move concentration curls to the 3rd exercise and put reverse grip cable curls on the 4th and last exercise for biceps?



Good question. I might use the reverse grip cable curls as your biceps finisher, so last position.


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Def worth a try.



Should I go with Low Pulley Cable Flys?


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Good question. I might use the reverse grip cable curls as your biceps finisher, so last position.



Okay sweet, how many sets/reps should I have for reverse grip than? Would 4 sets of 10 reps be good?


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Should I go with Low Pulley Cable Flys?



Scrap that. 
Instead of them actually would Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns fit in there better?


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

I've moved deadlifts first. Wide grips chins/lat pulldowns 2nd/3rd and have the rowing exercises 4th and 5th? Seems like a better selection to me. Your thoughts?


TUESDAY
BACK:
1. Deadlifts: 4 set of 6-10 reps  
2. Wide-grip chins: 5 sets of 10 reps
3. Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns: 4 sets of 8 reps
4. T-bar rows: 4 sets of 8 reps 
5. Bent over rows: 4 sets of 8 reps


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> I've moved deadlifts first. Wide grips chins/lat pulldowns 2nd/3rd and have the rowing exercises 4th and 5th? Seems like a better selection to me. Your thoughts?
> 
> 
> TUESDAY
> ...



I like deads in the 1st position. Still think the carry-over between wide-grip chins and wide-grip lat pulls is too much unless you're using a diff angle in your lat pulls (eg. leaning back / leaning away). Overall though, you'll need to listen to your body and if you start to notice fatigue (which again will likely be in the form of sleep issues, possibly acute muscle soreness in areas such as your low back - not to be confused with normal DOMS) then I'd cut the chins or possibly make 2 separate back workouts and alt them each week.


----------



## GreatWhiteBuffalo (May 25, 2014)

Okay thanks bro. 
By different angles what about behind the neck lat pull downs?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Okay thanks bro.
> By different angles what about behind the neck lat pull downs?



That would work; would reduce the carry-over IMO.


----------



## 4acesbro21 (May 27, 2014)

GreatWhiteBuffalo said:


> Hey guys I recently put together a 4 week routine to target every muscle group (Yes I know abs/forearms aren't included because I just train then whenever I have time). What I really want to know is if i'm doing the right workout/volume for the goals I want to reach which is putting on muscle mass quickly. Should I keep routine for only 4 weeks before changing it around or run it longer? Also when I do switch my routine around do I just scrap the lot and start fresh workouts? Or just switch days and maybe remove and exercise or two and replace it with something completely different? Thanks.
> 
> Current Routine:
> 
> ...



I do something called Hungarian sets you hould give it a try , works beat for chest press and bicep curls 2 handed 

90%of one rep max 3 reps 
80% of one rep max 4 reps
70%of one rep mac 5 reps 
60% of one rep max 6 reps 
70% of one rep max 5 reps
80% of one rep max 4 reps
90 %of one rep max 3 reps

U do all that without a break , dahm it give u a massive pump and its high intensity but it my favourite method of training , once u don all they reps ur next set u swap it around an start at 60% work to 90% an bk to 60% 

Also doesnt need to be a % u can jut drop down the weight like 20 18 16 14 kg


----------

